# Wood working equipment



## Kiniyeow (Oct 11, 2010)

Is anyone aware of any woodworking equipment stores in Chiang mai? Specifically Lathes, band saws, and chop saws?

If so, can I get an address and if they have, a web site please.


----------



## Dumbo (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi Kiniyeow, I was woodturning in NZ for 18 years. Sold all my equipment prior to moving to Thailand. Unbeknown to me I could have brought it all with me. I live near Surin and there is Chinese chap who sells top quality tools and machinery and he told me he could get me most things I wanted. I would suggest that there is most likely some retail outlets in Chiang mai who would do the same thing. You will need to print off a picture and discription of what you require. Goodluck.


----------

